# SNOW needed in New Jersey!



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I figured I would place an ad for snow...it doesn't weem like anything else is working!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

hey wait your turn indiana get the snow first damn it


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

just make sure you send it east when your done with it....:waving:


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

hell no im gonna toss a lasso around it and make it hang around for a few days and bleed it dry of any and all the white gold i can.. if it was only that damn easy..lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

fine be that way.... once it crossed into jersey it would change to rain anyway....


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

iceyman;513744 said:


> fine be that way.... once it crossed into jersey it would change to rain anyway....


maybe thats gods way of telling ya jersey stinks? ever think bout that?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

every god damn day:realmad:


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

I was going to mention yesterday that I saw between 7 & 10 snow flakes in my driveway. It vanished as fast as it came. I can' t believe this! I grew up in NJ. I recall winters with drifts so high we'd fall down and couldn't get up! We'd make igloos that would last until Easter, snow forts big enough to house a family of Mexicans!

W T F!!!!???


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60020

here is a thread you may be interested in


----------

